# Urgent Mama lab and newborns:



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dear Lord...contact the sister group of Labs4Rescue. Maybe they can help.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Those poor dogs. The puppies look dirty and wet, and the mom's eyes look vacant. They don't deserve to die like this. When will the carnage stop???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my God*

Oh my God.

It gets sadder and sadder.:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm: I forgot the name of the Sister group.

Will you pm Marathon that info????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What about a vet in that area? Are mom and pups GRRIN rescued are being fostered by a vet till adopted at 8 weeks. All the pups have homes. I can't believe the shelter won't let the pups stay till 8 weeks and be adopted! They are a sure thing and money for the shelter!!!!!

Are there no lab rescues in Georgia? I feel sick.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a heartbreaking sight !!!!! I don't even have words......just tears.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

That just breaks my heart. My DH's Aunt is on a couple lab forums, I just forward it to her to post on their forums. Hopefully someone can save them. If I lived closer I would get them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look up Labs4Rescue TN. I'm not sure it's the sister group, but maybe they can help?

I also made mention of the Mom and pups to Rudy's Rescue in NY.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent an email on to labs4resuce. I hope to wake up to some good news tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor babies, if I could I take them all, hope they find a rescue soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope the poor babies and Mum have a chance,so tragic, prayers of hope that they have a chance to life and loving homes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom and Babies..*

Mom and Babies..

I don't have any details yet, but I really think that this Mom and Babies will be safe and comfortable very soon.


All Paws Crossed in Prayer.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

That poor new momma! What a horrible way to bring babies into the world! I'm saying a prayer for all of them. They all look so sad, I hope those babies make it, they just don't look very healthy. I wish I could take them all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just heard from the lady at the shelter and nothing has happened yet. I wish I knew someone there who could get them out!
Karen, do you have someone working on this? Dorthy acted like it was hopeless right now. I feel sick.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

If they can't find someone, I'll do it. I just bought a five bedroom house in December and it's just me and the dogs. I could foster them until they're old enough to be adopted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Call them Blair!!! They have no one and will put them down, how soon I don't know.

Maybe a vet will give you free vet care under the rescue banner.

That would be great. I feel so bad for them and they are so dirty! Wish I could come help you!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just e-mailed her. I can't make a call about that at work. I hope she is able to check it soon!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe something is being worked on but nothing has been finalized.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope a rescue can be worked out. Good luck!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing was in the works a few min ago when I got Dorthy's email.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Blair, do you want me to call her for you?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

here's the first email I got from her:


If you are interested in pulling these dogs, please go to our website at www.etowahvalleyhumane.org and fill out an Application to Rescue Form ASAP. You can fax it or e-mail it back to us.

Thank you.

Dorothy
EVHS


So Blair, you need to fill out the app on their website.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just submitted the application.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!!!! You go Blair!!!!! How far do you have to go to pick them up do you have help?
Do you still need me to call or not?
I'm so excited! I hope you can get a vet to work with you.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

You are an angel Blair!!! I wish I were closer, I'd help you foster these dogs in a second! They are all so precious.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> I'm so excited! I hope you can get a vet to work with you


Her sister maybe?

Great job Blair, raising pups is a lot of fun. Ask everyone you know for old towels, donations of shampoo, there's a lot of bathing involved!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

My sister will work with me. I'm not sure if I can get everything for free like I do with my dogs, but that's not a big deal. I know that I can at least get a discount.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They said you have to fill out a rescue app. I wonder if your sister will qualify as a vet to foster?
The woman said she'd email you. She wanted to know how soon you can pull them? 
Can you take a break at work and call her?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't mean your sister had to qualify a s a vet... I meant as a rescue. I'm a little hyper here. They need a rescue to pull them since they aren't old enough to be adopted. So your sister as a vet could pull them!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You guys have me crying at work again. 1st for sadness and 2nd for hopefulness


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm just hoping we can get everything worked out. I would think they would be more easy to work with rather than euthanizing these pups and their mom. Everyone cross your fingers on this one, please.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll call her again and tell her to look for your email!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad your sister is a Vet because she will know how dogs need to be quarantined for 2 weeks or a period of time. The pups will need to be, too. I'm sure your sister can advise you on this. 

I'm not sure what will happen if a rescue was going to pull and you pull before they do. This can get very confusing. Blair, are you planning to foster and find adoptive homes on your own?

I think I will stay silent. I don't want anything to fall through and the Mom and pups get lost in the confusion.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I'm glad your sister is a Vet because she will know how dogs need to be quarantined for 2 weeks or a period of time. The pups will need to be, too. I'm sure your sister can advise you on this.
> 
> I'm not sure what will happen if a rescue was going to pull and you pull before they do. This can get very confusing. Blair, are you planning to foster and find adoptive homes on your own?
> 
> I think I will stay silent. I don't want anything to fall through and the Mom and pups get lost in the confusion.


Is there a rescue trying to pull this group? If there is, that would be the best situation. It's an eight and a half hour drive for me, plus I have the three dogs at home already. Don't get me wrong, I am more than willing to go to pull them, that is not the issue at all. However, if there is another option, I don't want to get in the way. Whatever is best for the mom and her pups.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dorthy is supposed to be emailing you right now.she said people are wanting the dogs but no one is doing the paperwork. She wants them to go to good homes. I guess they can only go to a rescue but maybe she would release them to a vet, your sister but she needs the information and I didn't have it. She said they aren't being put to sleep. Thank God for that.....
Let us know what you hear from her, Blair.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was informed this is being worked on, but that is all. I have no details. I have no confirmation as of yet. I will post again if I hear anything.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Debles said:


> She said they aren't being put to sleep. Thank God for that.....


That is a relief. In the beginning, she made it sound as though there was no hope whatsoever and time was running out for all of them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm, who or what rescue is working on it? Dorthy said no rescue has filled out any apps etc.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

This is all great news. Whoever rescues these darling creatures needs to do it soon so those lil ones don't pick up something nasty in the shelter.

Keep us all posted!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

my cell at 678-986-0002 
Blair, here's her cell no. you can call after work if you don't get an email from her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Kimm, who or what rescue is working on it? Dorthy said no rescue has filled out any apps etc.


I don't know. The message I received said someone was working on it. That is all I know.

I have seen the email that the director of a rescue has offered to take the group.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Blair, any new info?


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just read on the lab forum that they will be picked up by rescue within the hour.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

marathon1 said:


> Just read on the lab forum that they will be picked up by rescue within the hour.


 
Thank you...As you know, these things take coordination and time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope Blair sees this! That's great they are safe!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, now we need to figure out what is going on with Charlie. After I know he is safe I can rest easy...

Received word that the Mom and pups will be going to a rescue in VT. Two other pups were also saved from being PTS.


----------

